# Help for a computer Dummy!!!



## nessybec (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi 
Ive just been reading threads trying to teach me some useful things when I went to the posting about kazza. It had something about bearshare and spyware?? what does spyware mean plz as I have this programme and dont want anything which is bad news. Please can you help, but please help in plain easy language as I will not have a clue.

Thanks


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Here is a ton of provacy related information.

I would suggest that you get ad-aware HERE and run a scan if you have been using Kazaa.

Some good alternatives are Kazaa lite (spyware removed) or winmx (no spyware) www.winmx.com

No matter what program you use, make SURE you have a up to date virus program, there is some nasty stuff going around !!
Happy hunting...Rhett


----------



## nessybec (Jul 10, 2002)

just to say thank you very much for your help, but I think im in real deep trouble now lol.
I downloaded the programme you said and its found allsorts, and to be honest not being computer literate im not 100% sure what to do.
Any suspect files am I ok just to get rid of? as it found a few. 
Id appreciate your help
Thanx very much


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hi nessybec,yes you can delete anything that Adaware finds.Just keep in mind that bearshare probably wont work when you remove the spyware.Since Adaware wont remove some real nasty spyware components(newnet for one)it might be a good idea to post what you have running in the background,so we can check for you.Go to Start>Run>type in Msinfo32>click ok.Click on the + sign next to software environment>click on startup programs>click edit>select all>click edit>copy,then come back here and paste the page.


----------



## nessybec (Jul 10, 2002)

AAAKEYBOA...
VsecomrEXE
CriticalUpdate
RealjukeboxS
LoadQM
SaveNow
NAV Agent
iammap
TaskMonitor
WheelMouse
configsafe
IncrediMail
babeie
InCD
ScriptBlocking
LoadPowerPr...
SchedulingAg...
nisserv

Ok this is what I got.
I really appreciate your help Thank you very much


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Ok,Savenow is spyware,and Adaware should have removed this one.Go to start>run>type in msconfig>click ok.Click on startup>remove the check mark for Savenow>click apply>then ok>reboot.Now go to Start>settings>control panel>add and remove programs>highlight savenow if its in there>click remove.>reboot.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Also Babeie is spyware.Remove this as well in msconfig.


----------



## nessybec (Jul 10, 2002)

Thank you very much. Ive just got rid of them both.
I only found this site by accident and am glad I did. You have been a great help to me, very much appreciate the help you given me.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Your welcome


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Did you get the ad-aware ref update when you were at ad-aware ?

If not , you may want to , it will keep ad-aware up to date.

HERE is the download page again, download and run this file RefUpdate 2.01 for Ad-aware 411 kb...Rhett


----------



## nessybec (Jul 10, 2002)

I did not install the update, but have now.
Thanks very much


----------



## Blueleader (Jun 7, 2002)

try this totally spyware free.programme
http://www.shareaza.com/?Version=1.5.1.0

AND this anti virus also a free prog and works well with the above
http://www.grisoft.com/html/us_index.htm?session=4f85e720ec160fcdccc78292d607580d


----------

